

Show HN: 99designs of travel, experts compete to plan your vacation - filipevalente
http://battletrip.co/

======
hiby007
how to join as a travel advisor??

~~~
kckal
Send us a quick email at contact [at] battletrip.co and tell us a bit about
why you'd be great as a BattleTrip expert! :)

